# Sanchezi?



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

My link

Got this guy a few weeks back. Don't know where it came from, but I'm thinking sanchezi. About 2.5". What do you think?


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

lol miy comp was freakin out...nice work osiris

looks like a sancheesy to me


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

FTFY

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

S. Sanchezi


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

nice little serra.


----------

